# Specialized Status



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

Am thinking of getting the status frame and upgrade the shock to a CCDB air.
anyone have experienced with the frame before?

am contemplating which of the following frames to get,
- giant glory
- spec status
- banshee legend


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

All 3 are different frames. If you could demo them that would be good. Yes the status will hold up to whatever abuse you want to put it thru , it was able to handle the recent Redbull Rampage event .


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

i have a demo 8 currenly, wonder if the status will ride similar.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

I rode a status at Trestle and liked it a lot but its the only DH bike I've ridden so far. I'm actually thinking of buying one myself


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

aedubber said:


> it was able to handle the recent Redbull Rampage event .


An what a great marketing move it was I have to say. The 12' Status $2400. 13' Status $3300 and it will be $4000 in 14'. So much for affordable DH bike, better get it now or find a leftover 12'.



Hydesg said:


> i have a demo 8 currenly, wonder if the status will ride similar.


Besides the obvious marketing value of using it for Rampage, one commentator stated the bike was chosen because of its taller stance then the Demo, which probably gives it a different ride characteristics..


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

it has a taller BB height than the demo...


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

aedubber said:


> All 3 are different frames. If you could demo them that would be good. Yes the status will hold up to whatever abuse you want to put it thru , it was able to handle the recent Redbull Rampage event .


...Wonder if they gave it a 12mm Maxle though for our boys Darren and Martin. I can't imagine them riding the production frame for that with the 135x10mm dropouts.

Status looks like a sweet ride for the dollar though.


----------



## MTT77 (Aug 24, 2010)

Drth Vadr said:


> An what a great marketing move it was I have to say. The 12' Status $2400. 13' Status $3300 and it will be $4000 in 14'. ..


I think you are comparing the price of the '12 Status 1 to the '13 Status 2. 2012 Status 2 was $3100 MSRP I believe.

Regardless, I'm also curious if anyone has a view on CCDBAir for the Status frame.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea , I don't know if the kept it 135x10 or not ...

As far as the ccdb air , I know the Knolly guys were on air at the redbull rampage event and I have been seeing a lot more new DH bikes coming with a ccdb air or people running them .. So I'm sure the air is doing fine


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

i'm sure it depends on the tune...


...how how much sponsorship $ are involved.


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

just bought the frame.
contemplating these shocks,
- avalanche chubie
- ccdb coil
- ccdb air
- bos void ndl

anyone of you tried these shocks before?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Well i personally feel like you have it listed perfectly in order.. I love Avy stuff and the fact that i get a custom tune for ME  .. There has been an update to the CCDB air as well , have seen some great reviews on it now . I dont think you can go wrong with an Avy product or a CCDB shock.


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

aedubber said:


> Well i personally feel like you have it listed perfectly in order.. I love Avy stuff and the fact that i get a custom tune for ME  .. There has been an update to the CCDB air as well , have seen some great reviews on it now . I dont think you can go wrong with an Avy product or a CCDB shock.


thanks. I just saw the dimensional data for the chubie. 
I am just afraid that the adjusters would hit the top tube when the shock compresses. the ccdbs seems to have at least some clearance before it touches the top tube.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

So hows the ride of the Status...been thinking of getting an entry level DH bike...


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

frankly, it rides superb with good components on it.
just waiting for the ccdb air to complete the picture.
Specs as follows,
Specialized Status Frame medium
Fox 40 fork
Full saint m820 parts
enve chris king DH wheels
enve handle bar
hope integrated crown
ht ae-01 pedals
thomson masterpiece seatpost
chris king inset headset
chris king bottom bracket
mrp g2 sl chain guard


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

am going to buy the avalanche chubie and bos void ndl to test also.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I rode my wife's Status and thought it rode awesome. 
As far as rear shocks go, you should look at the Xfusion coil HLR. Have one on my Jedi and it is amazing. Came off a Fox RC2 and it was decent but the Xfusion feels so much more plush and handles big hits very well.


----------



## Snfoilhat (May 3, 2010)

Hydesg said:


> frankly, it rides superb with good components on it.
> just waiting for the ccdb air to complete the picture.
> Specs as follows,
> Specialized Status Frame medium
> ...


This parts spec does a great job of turning the whole Status as entry-level DH bike on it's head. Like all Adbusters!

Thomson Masterpiece = Thomson Elite w/ a $50 rolled up and shoved inside the tube, except no one on the trail would be able to see the $50.


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

Snfoilhat said:


> This parts spec does a great job of turning the whole Status as entry-level DH bike on it's head. Like all Adbusters!
> 
> Thomson Masterpiece = Thomson Elite w/ a $50 rolled up and shoved inside the tube, except no one on the trail would be able to see the $50.


whats wrong with pimpin things up ?


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

stoked to see the final pictures!


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

Hydesg said:


> whats wrong with pimpin things up ?


Right? 

After this past weekend I'm seriously considering selling one of my other bikes to build a Status. I want a DH bike badly! What's the biggest size rear tire that sucker can handle? I know it comes with a 2.3" but wider is usually better right...


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

2.7 Maxxis DHF fits.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

recitio said:


> 2.7 Maxxis DHF fits.


Awesome! 
Another question about the Status. I know it uses a 135mm rear hub and I think the axle is 10mm... but is the axle size compatible with my other 135mm hubs? For instance if I blow out the rear wheel can I swap my 135mm Hope Pro 2/Stans Flow wheel on from my other bike? Thanks for answering my questions guys. I can see myself on one of these bad boys very soon!


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

Of course you can!


FMX_DBC said:


> Awesome!
> Another question about the Status. I know it uses a 135mm rear hub and I think the axle is 10mm... but is the axle size compatible with my other 135mm hubs? For instance if I blow out the rear wheel can I swap my 135mm Hope Pro 2/Stans Flow wheel on from my other bike? Thanks for answering my questions guys. I can see myself on one of these bad boys very soon!


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

Hydesg said:


> Of course you can!


Ok good. I didn't know if there was a difference in the 9mm QR and the 10mm axle the Status uses...or if my Hope Pro 2 Evo would take the 10mm axle without changing end caps


----------



## nitecrwlr (Oct 8, 2008)

I rode Winter Park about a half dozen times this season and noticed a steady stream of guys on their rental Status fixing their chains after having them somehow slip through the chain guide. This wasn't a unique occurrence. I literally saw at least 4 or more guys with this problem each day I was there. I thought it might have been the way the techs were tuning the fleet bikes but my friend had the exact same problem with his. Anyone else experience this with their bikes or at WP?


----------



## Hydesg (Jul 4, 2010)

perhaps the chain guide isnt properly setup?
I dont know how the chains will drop with 2 points holding the chain.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Jul 3, 2011)

I didn't have any issues really. The first bike I rode had a rear brake that was a bit mushy for my tastes so I took it back and got another that was pretty good. My friend got one with a busted seat that came off the rails midway down the mountain. I thought they did a decent job of checking over the bikes.


----------



## danderson (Oct 18, 2012)

I was originally going to get a Status, but they are even heavier than the Demo's, which are still pretty heavy (~37lb). Unfortunately where I live there are not lift rides, or bike parks for good DH so I end up climbing quite a bit, and not sure the Status would be a good fit.


----------

